# So when is it playing and when is it bullying?



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis has just had a friend round, Harry 18 month old cockapoo. When he first me him he ran away from him but by the end of the first visit he was all over him.

Tonight the minute he saw him his little tail was going ten to the dozen, far more excited to see him than he ever does with us. He then proceeds to chase Harry all round the garden, dives over him and under him, tries to bite any part he can of him, at one point Louis was hanging off Harry's tail to the point where we intervened and had to prise Louis jaw from poor old Harry's tail.

Harry takes it all in good part but I am slightly worried that this behaviour was a bit excessive. Several times we picked him up and held him until he calmed down a bit but as soon as we put him down he was straight back over to Harry. Whilst we were holding him he was struggling to get down and whimpering and occasionally barking/snapping and Harry just came straight over and gave him a kiss.

Am I worrying about nothing?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Harry must have a halo...
Generally I do think that dogs will tell a puppy off if it is being too much, but some are just so long suffering! nd puppies are very persistant and slow to pick up on 'that's enough' signals from other dogs. Also most older dogs are very tolerant of pups.
If Louis is getting very over excited I would be inclined to give Harry a break, put them both on their leads and keep them physically separate, Harry will probably relax faster than Louis. Once they have both calmed down treat them and let them go again - it will be easier when you can take them out for a walk together as then Harry will want to go do doggy sniffy things and hopefully Louis will also find the environment exciting and stimulating rather than Harry!
When Harry is around I would try hard to get Louis to focus on you. Try having a few tasty treats to hand and teach the 'watch me' exercise, it will stand you in very good stead for puppy training classes if he has already learnt to 'watch me' when there are distractions like other dogs around


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was very rough with Bonnie at times when they were young pups together. She would squeal very loudly when she had had enough and that was the clear sign for him to stop. If he didn't I would remove him from the room. Now he is very obedient and does everything she says including give up his chews to her!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

At Kik's training class last night our instructor (high powered slightly scary lady very friendly with Mary Ray - she name drops this all the time!!!!) was talking about the importance of 'puppy parenting' ie that it was an owner's responsibility to ensure that their puppy is controlled around other dogs. On lead greeting and guiding them to the butt end of new dogs rather than allowing them to persistently bother a new dog's head end. This after a boxer puppy had thrown itself persistently into the face of her dog, which was on lead and by her side. Eventually her dog air snapped at the pup, did not hurt it or even make contact with it, but the pup squealed and went beetle and the owner of the boxer was very aggressive towards her. She was fairly incandescent with rage retelling the story - and it made me think of this thread...
So definitely be prepared to take control of the situation if Louis is being too much


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney (15 weeks) was/is the same with my neighbour's cavapoo. I was also worried as my neighbour is looking after barney when we are on holiday and I was afraid my neighbour would change her mind when she saw them playing together and barney bullying bella!
I asked the advice of our puppy trainer and she said that bella will let him know when she's had enough although all playing should be controlled. Bella is quite a submissive dog but she has learned to deal with him and as Marzi said, it's different when they take a walk together. Bella has more space to dodge barney and he is much more interested in being out of the house anyway to bite bella. 
I am sure the more they see each other the better and calmer it will get.


----------

